
Bing Webmaster Tools does not support HTTPS SNI - jstalin
https://github.com/tkrotoff/osteo15.com/issues/16
======
patja
I am struck by the irony of juxtaposing this with the fact that Azure Websites
still charges the (in my opinion outrageously steep) price of $39 per month
per certificate for non-SNI cert support. Maybe it's not that ironic, but it
is still striking.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Compared to CloudFront's $600/month?

~~~
ceejayoz
The $600/month becomes pretty reasonable when you understand what's going on
behind the scenes. There are 53 CloudFront edge locations, each of which needs
to reserve at _least_ one IP address for your SSL cert's exclusive use.

~~~
cmircea
As opposed to CloudFlare providing an SSL certificate for each IP and adding
your domain name to the SAN list for $20 a month.

That seems like a better option as a fallback when SNI is not available.

~~~
ceejayoz
There are downsides to that approach, like when TedCruz.org shared an SSL with
nigerian-prince.com for their donation page.

------
witty_username
Wow, that's a pretty big share of websites to ignore by not supporting SNI.

~~~
JohnTHaller
I think there are relatively few sites using SNI. Every provider that supports
SNI has a big warning attached that it may not work under a variety of
circumstances. The only real reason for doing SNI is cost.

~~~
steckerbrett
CloudFlare uses SNI for their lower cost plans.

~~~
jstalin
That's what led me to this issue. I have a number of sites on the cloudflare
free plan using their free SSL and all of them stopped being indexed by bing
over the last few weeks.

~~~
jstalin
@jgrahamc -- Yes. Your support team referred me to the OP link. I emailed bing
asking them to whitelist my sites.

~~~
jgrahamc
OK. Following up internally on this.

~~~
jstalin
Thanks. I appreciate the help of you and your team.

------
mike-cardwell
They seem to be able to index sites that use SNI. For example my site
[https://emailprivacytester.com/](https://emailprivacytester.com/) has been
using SNI for over a year now and is indexed, and I can see the Bing bot in my
access logs.

~~~
pixl97
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/viewClient.html?name=BingPre...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/viewClient.html?name=BingPreview&version=Jan%202015)

------
Animats
Maybe they were using Python for Bing webmaster tools. Python 2.7 didn't
support SNI until recently.

------
hartator
It looks odd how Bing customer support emphasis on "Patience":

    
    
        Thank you for your remarkable patience. Have a nice day.
    
        We understand how important this is for you and we appreciate your continued patience as we endeavor to resolve this matter

------
angry-hacker
Reddit doesn't support it either (thumbnails and crawling the title page).
Maybe because of Python 2.x?

